
Ask HN: What product do you wish existed? - ronyfadel
It could be the product you&#x27;re working on now, or something that could scratch your itch!<p>Personally, I wish there was a decent travel organizer app for when I&#x27;m visiting a place for a few days, and that could suggest a timeline for the best activities to do, based on my preferences. (Instead of scouring travel blogs and trip websites for hours at a time).
======
byoung2
Similar to your idea, I wish there was a news app that could break down
evolving news stories into the stats. For example with the corona virus story,
I'm able to track the progress of the number of cases, deaths, etc on this
site [https://thewuhanvirus.com/](https://thewuhanvirus.com/) without having
to constantly check CNN or BBC and scan article for the latest numbers. I'm
currently travelling in Asia and this info is important to read at a glance.
Recently with the wildfires in Los Angeles, it would have been useful to have
a site like this with stats on the fires, % contained, number of injuries,
lost structures, etc.

~~~
ronyfadel
Love it, would be useful, maybe as a browser extension that acts as an
addendum to the news article you’re currently reading.

------
gshdg
Asana as it was two years ago

